# High Pitched Screaming (How to Stop it)



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Hi All,

I posted this on another forum however the method of Ignoring
isn't effective lol 

Anyway the Story goes,
Sandy now a year old my who's my little Brat Boy Cockatiel 
has just over the past few weeks resumed to these horrible high pitch screams, it was never something he used to do so I don't know why he does them?

Missy used todo them when she wanted me to sit and give her Scritches, so it maybe he's copied the noise of her?

but the thing is, he hears me getting up in the morning he startes them you know for yourself in the morning that you want to sort yourself out lol and that birdys have to wait abit but this isn't the case for sandy he's so impatient it's worse when im going out tbh he knows im going out and results to these screams more,

Treats do not distract him, I let him out he is quiet but does his normal male dance routine, as I let them all out whilst getting ready there out for a good hour or more before I head out ..

Sandy is one bird though that thinks hes the boss I don't like that in him,
he's aggreesive to Teallie when out he doesn't like Teallie out as he recs it's his (Terroritory I think)

then with having alot of Bowls in the cage for all 3x of them when Missy is eating he still budges her of the bowls takes a few seeds and moves onto the next bowl he is such a lovely little bird but he has to stop this behaviour!

I have a spare Big Cage which im trying to sort out it needs a little TLC,
ive put him in it for a calming down purpose and he was frantically trying to get out, but altleast i know he can fly in it lol now unlike the main cage 

I think when ive sorted it out I will have it as a play cage for the Tiels when I go out, and use the Montana as a Bedtime cage and day cage when im home!

do you think this would stimulate Sandy more from being a little brat?

Tips and Advice needed *Sigh*


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would keep ignoring the screaming it might take a long time but it should work eventually. It could be hormones aswell http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...d-small-bird-behavior/hormonal-cockatiel.aspx Here are some links on screaming that might help aswell http://www.birdchannel.com/search.aspx?q=screaming


----------



## NietosBirdsNest (Mar 16, 2010)

Hormones is the biggest issue, not a whole lot you can do about that, just the joys of owning birds. I try to teach my males whistle toons and when they start screeming I whistle a toon and then they start to whistle it also.


----------

